# News24: Boy dies after drinking liquid nicotine



## LandyMan (15/4/15)

Source: http://www.parent24.com/Toddler_1-2/health_safety/Boy-dies-after-drinking-liquid-nicotine-20150414

Electronic cigarette refill accident responsible for death of child.





Pic: *Shutterstock*

Article originally in Parent24
*Related Articles*

Get healthy, get pregnant
6 reasons why your baby won't sleep
New York, US: The death of a toddler who drank liquid nicotine has been labelled an accident after the police investigation into the incident was closed, according to*Huffington Post*.

The boy had swallowed some of the liquid which is used to refill electronic cigarettes and fell ill. He was later pronounced dead at a local hospital. The nicotine had been left on a table by a relative who hadn’t known that the boy would be visiting. The liquid, which is toxic, can cause cardiac arrhythmia if ingested.

*More:*

*Family's e-cigarette poisoning tragedy*

*Poisonous tobacco candy*

*Smoking, E-cigarettes and nicotine replacement therapy*

Smoking, nicotine and *second-hand smoke* are harmful to children and adults, and *even pets* may suffer if exposed to nicotine products.

If you’re attempting to quit smoking, always make sure that any nicotine-based products designed to help you wean yourself off cigarettes re not left in places where children have access to them. Although nicotine liquid is not yet a scheduled product in SA, it is potentially very dangerous for children.

Parents should keep such products in a cupboard out of reach of children, preferably a locked one. One of the risks parents should consider is that if they’re using the product and keeping it with them in a handbag (for example), a child may be able to find it and experiment with the liquid.

Even adults can overdose on nicotine products, so you should speak to your doctor or pharmacist about the best way to stop smoking.


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/4/15)

Isn't this one incident that happened 4 months ago in the states? Also if I remember correctly it wasnt ejuice, it was pure liquid nicotine that the parent left lying around. In my opinion that's the same as leaving cleaning chemicals lying around for your kid to get into. Just another poorly researched/ fear mongering article by news 24.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LandyMan (15/4/15)

Dunno Bud. Could be but popped up my side this morning


----------



## Waheed (15/4/15)

I agree @Gambit. Although I feel it is a sobering reminder of the dangerous nature of nicotine and a reminder for us all to be safe whether it be pets, kids, uninformed persons we should make sure our nic is out of sight and reach

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

Waheed said:


> I agree @Gambit. Although I feel it is a sobering reminder of the dangerous nature of nicotine and a reminder for us all to be safe whether it be pets, kids, uninformed persons we should make sure our nic is out of sight and reach



Its a sobering reminder that not all people should be parents. How the f... do you leave pure nic lying around. I need a stool to get to mine, nevermind my kids.

This reminds me of parents leaving guns, bullet in chamber, in the draw. Just the other day another kid popped their baby sibling. WHAT THE F....!

I know that's a bit harsh, but really, when you have a children you need to be aware at all times. My wife and I, because we still have a toddler, don't even get drunk at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Its a sobering reminder that not all people should be parents. How the f... do you leave pure nic lying around. I need a stool to get to mine, nevermind my kids.
> 
> This reminds me of parents leaving guns, bullet in chamber, in the draw. Just the other day another kid popped their baby sibling. WHAT THE F....!
> 
> I know that's a bit harsh, but really, when you have a children you need to be aware at all times. My wife and I, because we still have a toddler, don't even get drunk at the same time.


That's exactly it though, it's common sense not to leave dangerous chemicals lying around, which is why there is only one reported case and those parents should be charged for negligence. My main problem with the article though is it makes it like ejuice is this horrible toxic substance that kills babies.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

Gambit said:


> That's exactly it though, it's common sense not to leave dangerous chemicals lying around, which is why there is only one reported case and those parents should be charged for negligence. My main problem with the article though is it makes it like ejuice is this horrible toxic substance that kills babies.



Oh yes of coarse.

I'm not surprised with News24, jump on something that is seen in a negative light. It means loads of traffic for them, as the anti-ecig minded people click and forward links "to show how dangerous this stuff is."

And the narrow-minded will soak it all up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh yes of coarse.
> 
> I'm not surprised with News24, jump on something that is seen in a negative light. It means loads of traffic for them, as the anti-ecig minded people click and forward links "to show how dangerous this stuff is."
> 
> And the narrow-minded will soak it all up.


Yep no doubt I will get this link in an email from my dad in the next day or two.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

And I dont see anything wrong with selling news. I get it.

What gets me is how certain media sell it.

If I was the editor there, that would be titled something along the lines - 'IDIOTIC PARENTING leaves....'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

